# My 9 days wonderful vacation at UTAH National Parks/ USA



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Friends.
During June 6 to June 14, 2014, I have the best Photography / Vacation in my life time---The Most Beautiful Place in this world for all of photographers like us. If You never been in Utah National Parks---Please set up the small time in your life, and take 2 weeks Photography Tour/ Vacation in UTAH, and you will thanks me for this IDEA.
Sorry, I just post These Photos to see as the Beginning of my Journey, Yes, 9 Days tour and total 10,169 Photos ( In High Quality JPG . only) will take at-lease 7 days to do post processing, and I will post on this post for you, my dear friends to see.
Sorry, No Sun rise or sunset at the Parks---Because of our main hotel/ Resort is 2 hours from the park, and on the peak of the mountain = 11,000 feet above sea level, and very difficult to drive in the dark.--Yes, The Resort that we stay = the Sky Resort---Ha, Ha, Ha, 32 degree " F in the early morning ( Still snow cover the peak of the mountain),m and 101 Degree " F " in the Parks below.
Enjoy.
Your Friend, Surapon
PS---My Hand with Sun Burn---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, 9 Days tour and total 10,169 Photos ( In High Quality JPG . only) will take at-lease 7 days to do post processing, and I will post on this post for you, my dear friends to see.
You are right since the beginning of The First day, I carry all 48 pounds of equipment on my shoulders ( Back Pack)and my belly pack, AND the EQUIPMENT are reduce from my back and my belt line in every day until at the 5 days of the trip ---at Delicate Arch/ Arches National Park---3 hours round trip by foot, on the 45% slope of the bare stone mountain, Only 2 Cameras on my Shoulders and 2 bottles of water---I almost quit the trip with in first 30 minutes , but My wife, My Older sister and Brother-In-Law go ahead----YES, That will be the first time in my life that I think , I will quit to do some thing---BUT, After 5 minutes break in the bright sun = 101 degree " F with stupid Black hat---Yes, I force my self to continue walking.

Yes, Super Hard work for old people like me with the greedy of the equipment---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy.
Surapon
PS.
I will post more photos on this post with in 7 days


----------



## lion rock (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Surapon,
Happy you're back. Look forward to see more of your adventures.
-r


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear Friends
Yes, Last June 6 to June 14, 2014, We ( My older sister family-Dr. Chirapa and Dr. Govit, my wife and Me), went to Utah National Parks.
This Album is the first day of our great Vacation. We fly from RDU airport from Raleigh, North Carolina, to Las Vegas. We stop in Las Vegas to rent SUV, go to China town for Foods shopping and have Great Chinese Foods for Lunch. Yes,we fly over the Hover Dam. Take 3 hours driving distant from Las Vegas, on Beautiful interstate 15, and at town of Parowan, turn right at Hw no. 143 another 30 minutes, on the mountain road, to BRIAN HEAD. The Ski Resort that we stay for4 night on this trip. Yes, Still snow on the peak of mountain, 32 Degree in the early morning and 100 Degree at the PARKS, Low elevation of the beautiful National Parks, where we will go to visit next 7 days.

Yes, dear friends , Please come back to see 8 more Album fro next 8 days of the UTAH's Vacation---With in 2 weeks.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. This First day on the Airplane + SUV, I just shoot with Canon EOS-M only.


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

This First day on the Airplane + SUV, I just shoot with Canon EOS-M only.
The Firs Photo = The Hover Dam and Lake Mead.


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

This First day on the Airplane + SUV, I just shoot with Canon EOS-M only.
Yes, The Last Photo is the Ski Resort that we stay 5 nights at Brian Head town on top of mountain = 11,000 feet Elevation = 32 Degree " F " and still have some snow on the top of mountain.
Enjoy.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing surapon


----------



## Famateur (Jun 21, 2014)

Surapon,

I'm so pleased you got a chance to visit my home state, and even more pleased that you enjoyed it so much. From alpine forests to red rock formations in the desert, there's such a variety of landscape and wildlife in Utah. Sometimes I forget how blessed I am to live here.

You've inspired me to take more opportunities to go on photo excursions, and I look forward to your updates to this thread.

Take care...


----------



## Famateur (Jun 21, 2014)

By the way, Bryce Canyon is simply stunning, don't you think?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon.
You have some nice pics there. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks for sharing surapon



You are welcome, Sir, Dear friend Dylan777.
Just the first day of the 8 days trip, You still not see any thing yet----Please come back to see more of the greatest place on this earth, UTAH.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Famateur said:


> Surapon,
> 
> I'm so pleased you got a chance to visit my home state, and even more pleased that you enjoyed it so much. From alpine forests to red rock formations in the desert, there's such a variety of landscape and wildlife in Utah. Sometimes I forget how blessed I am to live here.
> 
> ...



Wow, Dear friend Famateur .
The Local UTAH citizen are one of the most friendly people in this world, Include the Polices too, They just stop us to say " what can they do for us, when we slow drive to looking for the right turn"--Plus they recommend the restaurant that they go to eat too---Salutte.
Yes, Every where in UTAH are beautiful, include the scenic from the diver's point, When I drive, I have EOS-M on my neck and ready to shoot when I see the best views in every 5 minutes----Ha, Ha, Ha
Dear Famateur = You are lucky guy , who live in the most beautiful place in thgis world.
Surapon
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Famateur said:


> By the way, Bryce Canyon is simply stunning, don't you think?



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear Friend Famateur .
In Your and my Ideas, Bryce Canyon are one of the Best Scenic in this world, Might be better than Grand Canyon South Rim----Just in my Brain/ Eyes.
Yes, Please come back to see the 3 TH. Day's Photos at Bryce Canyon. Plus on the 6 th, day at Page = Horseshoe Ben= Fantastic view
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> You have some nice pics there.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thousand thanks, Dear my friend Graham.
You make my day, But The Real Trip will start after the First day, Please come back to see all 8 more days of the great trip.
If you never been in UTAH , the National Parks---You should Make the Trip very soon, You will Love these National Parks as from the eyes of great Photographer like you.
Yes, Because of my Age, I get $ 10 US Dollars Senior Past for the rest of my life ( will be short one) for go to every Federal/ National Parks = FREE, Well, Some parks belong to Native American ( Navajo), yes, All of us must pay the money to enter + if some one have DSLR + Tripods, = + 18 more dollars----Yes, We are support the Native American.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Dear friends
Yes this first album of two album , of the 2 nd. day of our vacation in UTAH national parks. Just use Tiny camera EOS-M shoot from the Car, and Canon 1DS with 17-40 mm L Lens shoot at Zion park.
Yes, More Photos of Zion Park, Temple of Sinawava, Big Bend, Weep[ing Rock, The Grotto, and the Court of the Patriachs will post in next 2-3 days.
Thanks, to come to see these photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes this first album of two album , of the 2 nd. day of our vacation in UTAH national parks. Just use Tiny camera EOS-M shoot from the Car, and Canon 1DS with 17-40 mm L Lens shoot at Zion park.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes this first album of two album , of the 2 nd. day of our vacation in UTAH national parks. Just use Tiny camera EOS-M shoot from the Car, and Canon 1DS with 17-40 mm L Lens shoot at Zion park.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes this first album of two album , of the 2 nd. day of our vacation in UTAH national parks. Just use Tiny camera EOS-M shoot from the Car, and Canon 1DS with 17-40 mm L Lens shoot at Zion park.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes this first album of two album , of the 2 nd. day of our vacation in UTAH national parks. Just use Tiny camera EOS-M shoot from the Car, and Canon 1DS with 17-40 mm L Lens shoot at Zion park.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2014)

Beautiful place. Thank you for sharing your pictures Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful place. Thank you for sharing your pictures Mr Surapon.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
You are not see any thing yet, Please wait and see the Wonderful Arches and the Fantastic Horseshoe Bend= That I am the Chicken and do not want to go to close to the edge of the steep canyon, to get the best Photos as 4 young and stupid photographers, who lost their life in past 3-4 years at this horseshoe bend( THE PHOTOS BELOW).Yes, I forget my monopod( I just cry--If I drop the camera and Lens---BUT, My wife will be laugh, If I drop my body in the river/ rocks below), just for stick the camera out of canyon wall/ cliff( 1,000feet drop), and get the perfected pictures.
Have a great Sunday, Sir. 
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 25, 2014)

The Third day at BRYCE CANYON, UTAH.
With B+W KIaesemann XS-Pro Cir. PL MRC Nano Filter.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS, Yes, Crazy Surapon with 48 Pounds on my Camera Backpack, I almost cry and almost Die , when I climb the Mountain to see the awesome arches----Next day, No more Backpack, Just 2 Cameras and 2 lenses on my shoulders and EOS-M with 18-55 mm Lens in my Vest pocket.


----------



## surapon (Jun 25, 2014)

The Third day at BRYCE CANYON, UTAH.
With B+W KIaesemann XS-Pro Cir. PL MRC Nano Filter.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 25, 2014)

The Third day at BRYCE CANYON, UTAH.
With B+W KIaesemann XS-Pro Cir. PL MRC Nano Filter.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon.
That is a stunning colour in those rocks, is it from the sunlight or are the rocks that colour all the time? 

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## atosk930 (Jun 26, 2014)

Definitely some nice images. I always look forward to reading your posts. Definitely safer to risk the camera and not yourself at horseshoe bend.


----------



## surapon (Jun 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> That is a stunning colour in those rocks, is it from the sunlight or are the rocks that colour all the time?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...



Dear Friend Graham.
No, The Color of the Stone of the Mountain/ Valley/ Canyon are very difference colors in each 5 minutes, Depend on the angle/ Altitude of the sun and the cloud ( If there are clouds) cover.
Plus = I use Cir. PL Filter all the time , = Make super high contrast of red colors and Blue colors.
THANKS that you like these photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 26, 2014)

atosk930 said:


> Definitely some nice images. I always look forward to reading your posts. Definitely safer to risk the camera and not yourself at horseshoe bend.




Dear Friend atosk930.
Thousand thanks for your good words, That will make my days-----Ha, Ha, Ha, Next tome at Horseshoe Bend, I will use the monopod and point and shoot cheap camera---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
Our 3Th. day at Bryce Canyon National Park.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
Our 3Th. day at Bryce Canyon National Park.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

